# Autaugaville - The woods were flooded!



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's some vids from today. It was fun!







Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4559.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4560.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4561.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4563.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4565.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


Wheelie Time
Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4566.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

cool vids:rockn:

I think I want one of those Swamp Series now, after hearing it in them
Im staring to get tired of this noisy Mudslinger (with the quiet core in it, sounds like crud)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like our ride Friday night. (Lots of water 13in on Thursday) I wanted to get pics but they did not come out well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

did u have water in ur oil?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

a little. Front seal let it in..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nah, water in his oil


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i watched your vids and heard you say water in the oil i ran out side to check mine after the ride we had.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if u got leaking seals keep an eye on it for sure. 
I figured since the crankcase has an internal vacuum + pressure of being 2+ feet underwater + leaking front and rear seals it would make it in pretty easy.

I saw milk leaking out of my front seal.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good videos playing in the water Steve. I like the Suzuki submarine in the first vid LOL.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

im wanting a swamp series now. my utility series is way to loud for me. i think the swamp series gives more power too.:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

BEASTBRUTE said:


> i think the swamp series gives more power too.:rockn:


correct


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It will also bring you more chicks!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

BEASTBRUTE said:


> im wanting a swamp series now. my utility series is way to loud for me. i think the swamp series gives more power too.:rockn:


 
ive read the opposite...


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool videos, looked like an awesome time:rockn:

U need a tan on those legs tho!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha it's still cold! 
i'm a ****** in the summer!


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

I was gonna ask, cause he is in a hoodie with a ****** on doing his best to stay dry and then there u r in shorts soaking it up......


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yep. I went in ninny-deep! bike was gonna roll when front tire caught a tree.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

bump as far as the hmf swamp, it does give a bit more power then the utility i know from asking a tech from actual hmf themselves he said the utility is really just a noise maker


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i read on their forum too that i made slightly more power than the HMF utility pipe.


----------

